# /Any Universal Kempo karate people -Seminar?



## still learning (Feb 18, 2008)

Hello, Any one here trains in "Universal Kempo Karate School Assciation?

Will you be at the June 2008 Seminar in Las Vegas?

Aloha ( Waikoloa Branch)


----------



## atinsley (Mar 1, 2008)

I train in Universal Kempo at the Nor'wood and Central branches in Colorado. My girlfriends sister is testing for black, so I really wanted to be there this year, but unfortunately due to work, I won't be able to attend. 

This is getting a little old, I missed last year as well due to work. Maybe I'll just quit working .


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 1, 2008)

My first formal MA training was in Universal in the Roanoke, Va area.  Enjoyed the style.  Very effective.  The trips to Vegas were always a little too expensive for me to be able to make.  Best of luck to your girlfriends sister.  I understand that the BB test is a true test of your physical conditioning.


----------



## VoidKnowledge (Jun 9, 2008)

Yes. Will I see you there, o wise one?


----------



## donald (Jun 9, 2008)

What are Universal Kempo's roots, lineage?

1stJohn1:9


----------



## John Bishop (Jun 9, 2008)

donald said:


> What are Universal Kempo's roots, lineage?
> 
> 1stJohn1:9



Adriano Emperado
Walter Godin
Martin Buell (Universal Kempo)


----------



## donald (Jun 14, 2008)

Ok now what is Universal Kempo, are they more Eastern, Western in their martial applications, ie:kata execution, etc.? 

Peace,
1stJohn1:9


----------

